# Wireless not working in LiveCD

## LizardGamer

Hi, this is my first time on the forums 

But when I running the LiveCD off my usb I can't actually use my wireless on my laptop. My Wireless icon (on my laptop) seems to light up (making out it's on) but I can't see any wireless networks, even when I select the other wireless drivers on the LiveCD. 

My wireless network card works on some most other Linux OS's. My wireless card is an 'Intel® Wireless WiFi Link 5100 ABGN'

Can anyone help?

----------

## DONAHUE

Use the System RescueCD instead. Boot to the xfce GUI and find network manager icon in the lower right corner. The minimal install cd is pretty much minimal; nonetheless, you should be able to connect to a wep or open wireless network via 

```
net-setup <your interface name>
```

 Run ifconfig -a to determine the interface name.

----------

## LizardGamer

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Use the System RescueCD instead. Boot to the xfce GUI and find network manager icon in the lower right corner. The minimal install cd is pretty much minimal; nonetheless, you should be able to connect to a wep or open wireless network via 
> 
> ```
> net-setup <your interface name>
> ```
> ...

 

System rescuecd is meant for rescuing Linux OS's!

----------

## DONAHUE

It is also the best choice for a gentoo install cd.

It is also pretty good for rescuing Win and Mac os's.

The license is not restrictive.

----------

